# Gram-Negative Bacteria in pirana



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

My neighbor has a 6" rhom, collected in argentina, the fish got pretty sick and was not doing well, we treated with Amoxicillin and Penicillin for a week, neither of which had an effect, then i had obtained some zithromax and ceftin on a hunch that it was possibly gram negative bacteria, the zithromax acctually targets specific gram negative bacteria, so i held off on that... the ceftin is like a bacteria nuke, we tried it, and the fish did hit a low point for about a day, and then he started getting much much better.... I was wondering, Frank, what you thought about gram negative bacterial infections in the wild???


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

by the way, ceftin is cephalosporin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ahel Posted on May 13 2003, 01:27 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> by the way, ceftin is cephalosporin


I'm familiar with it. Normally, Tetracycline and Cephalosporin are used in conjunction to combat gram positive bacteria. At least that is my understanding via aquaculture literature I have read in the past. Pacus (tambaqui) in aquaculture are prone to this problem. Presently, Brazil is undergoing some new requirements for ornamental fishes that would prevent their being shipped out of there unless they are checked for diseases and parasites. I'm not sure what the end result is because the most recent meeting of this is taking place as we engage in this topic.

I'm not sure I answered your question properly as to what you were asking?


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

I was wondering if there were any specific instances of gram-negative bacteria... and if there are any control problems with it in the wild?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have no idea because that is out of my field. Though I do seem to recall problems with native fishes in some reports that passed my desk.

This is on the internet:

Diseases (PDF)


----------

